# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Fetullah Öeşnileri

## atoybil

*Fetullah üeşnileri* - Ahmet şahin 31 Ekim 2005 
http://www.fethullahgulen.net.ms

*Ne oldum deme, ne olacağım de!*

Yazımıza başlık olarak aldığımız cümle, peygamberler hariç hemen her insan için geçerli olan bir ikaz cümlesidir. Hiç kimse kendini bu ikazdan istisna edemez. Benim çizgim bugün çok iyidir, yarın da aynı şekilde iyi olacaktır, öyle ise ben garantideyim, bir iltica içinde olmaya gerek yoktur, diye bir şımarıklık duygusuna giremez. Nitekim bugünkü çizgim çok kötüdür, yarın da böyle çok kötü olacaktır, diye bir karamsarlık kuyusuna da düşemeyeceği gibi. 

üyle ise kimse çizgisinin doğru olduğu günlerinde şımarmasın, üzerinde Allahğın tecelli ettirdiği nimetlerini nefsine alıp da benlik duygusuna yönelmesin, hep Allahğa iltica halinde olmaktan bir an olsun geri durmasın. şunu unutmasın ki, her halin kendine göre imtihanı vardır. Bugün ayağın kaymıyor, yarın da inşallah kaymaz, sabit kalırsın. Ama unutma ki bu hayattan imtihan kalkmaz, ömür boyu devam eder. Hayatın böylesine sürpriz imtihan tecellilerinden dolayıdır ki, maneviyat büyükleri ikazlarda bulunmuşlar, ğNe oldum deme ne olacağım de!ğ diye tembihlerden geri kalmamışlardır. Bu ikazcılardan biri de şah-ı Nakşibend Hazretleri olmuştur. O, bu konuda unutulması imkansız ikazını şöyle yapmıştır:

Bir ara adamın birinin düzgün çizgisinden söz ederler, hatta açık kerametlerini de sıralayarak anlatırlar. ğüylesine istikameti düzgün biri ki, sabah namazlarını hep Kabeğde kılıyor!ğ derler. şah-ı Nakşibend, ğMühim değil!ğ der. 

ğDicle nehri kenarına geldiğinde besmele çeker, suyun üzerinden yürüyerek geçer, ayağına su girmez.ğ derler. ğO da mühim değil!ğ der. ğBahçesinde çalışılırken yağmur yağar da yer çamur olursa seccadesini havaya atıp namazlarını üzerinde kılar.ğ derler. ğO da mühim değildir!ğ deyince şaşıran insanlar, bu defa sorularını şöyle sorarlar: 

-Efendi Hazretleri o mühim değil, bu mühim değil de, sizin için ne mühimdir? Bir de onu söyleyin lütfen... Büyük veli hepimizi ikaz eden kitaplık çaptaki cevabını şöyle verir: 

-Benim için mühim olan, onu o makama yükselten hali var ya, işte o halini son nefesine kadar düşmeden, kaymadan devam ettirmesidir, devam! Anladınız mı şimdi mühim olanın ne olduğunu? Sözlerine şunu da ekler. Der ki: Bugün, sabah namazlarını Kabeğde kılacak makamdadır. Yarın? Yarınından emin misiniz? Yarın ne duygu ve düşünceye gireceğinden emin misiniz? şöyle tamamlar sözlerini: 

-Kimse bugününe bakıp da ne oldum dememeli, yarınını düşünüp de ne olacağım diyerek Allahğa iltica halinde olmalıdır. Yoksa Allah korusun ayağının kayması an meselesidir insanın. İnsanı ayakta ancak Allah tutar. Ona iltica halinde olmaktan başka çare yoktur. Evet, hiç kimse şu anki iyi haline bakıp da kendini garantide görmesin. Hep Allahğa iltica halinde olsun. Allah kendine iltica edenleri korur, nefsine itimat edip de benlik duygusuna girenleri ise itimat ettiği nefsiyle baş başa bırakır. Ne olursa işte kendi benliğiyle baş başa kalmasından sonra olur. Bir de bakarsınız ki nefsiyle baş edemeyen insan, minare başından kuyu dibine aşağı inişe geçmiş. 

şu da unutulmasın ki bu da bir son değildir. Yine dönüş, yine yükseliş söz konusu olabilir. Yeter ki niyet bozulmasın, ümit kesilmesin!.. Sakın ğbu imtihanlar falan ve filanlar içindir, benim için değildirğ demeyesiniz. Senin, benim ve hemen her nefis taşıyan insan için bu türlü imtihanlar hayat boyu söz konusudur. Cennetle müjdelenmiş büyük insan Hazreti ümerğin şu sözünü hiç unutmamak gerekir. Der ki, bu nefsine hiç güvenmeyip hep iltica halinde olan insan: ğHerkes cennete gidecektir, bir tek kişi cehenneme.ğ deseler, o bir kişinin ben olabileceğimi düşünür, hep Allahğa iltica halinde olurum, cennetle müjdelenmem bile bana garantideyim duygusu vermez.

Not: Aşağıdaki hususlar her ne kadar dün ve bugünümüzün değiştiğini ifade etse bu çok önemli değil. İstikamet üzere olmanın ve İslamğ ın değişmez hükümlerinin değiştirildiğini göstermez bu durum. Son zamanlarda bizim için aşağıdaki gazete ve kitaplarda yazılanlarda 180 derece faklılıklar bulanlar kötü niyetli insanlardır. Bizi çekemedikleri için böyle davranıyorlar. Size birileri gelip bizim hakkımızda aşağıdaki gibi gazete ve kitaplardan yazılar getirenleri dinlemeyin. Hatta böyle kişilere her türlü iftirayı atmak caizdir. Bu böyle biline benim sevgili okurlarım.

10.05.2005
AHMED şAHİN
http://www.zaman.com.tr/?bl=yazarlar&alt=&hn=171795 

*üNCESİ*

"Papa yine sahnede... 
(Zaman, 22 Nisan 1990). 

"Vatikan ve İngiltere Tarsus'u ABD Patrikhane'yi Merkez yapmak istiyor". 
(Zaman, 17 Haziran 1990). 

"Patrikhane entrika peşinde ... İstanbul'a gelen Yunan milletvekilleri hezeyan kustu: "Patrikhane İstanbul'da mahpusmuş". 
(Zaman, 18 Haziran 1991). 

"Hıristiyan teşkilatlarının Müslümanlara yönelik çalışmaları endişe ile takıp ediliyor. İslam Dünyası'nda Hıristiyanlık atağı". 
(Zaman, 31 Ekim 1991). 

"...Bizans Hayali: "Bir yıl önce kararlaştırılan ve adım adım hayata geçirilen bu plana göre; 
l- Ortodoks dinine mensup Sırp milletinin devleti olan Sırbistan kurulacak. 
2- Hıristiyan halkların tarihlerinin, törenlerinin tanınmaları için yoğun faaliyetler yapılacak. 
3- Son olarak güçlü bir Ortodoks-Hıristiyan ittifakı ile başkentin İstanbul olacağı... Büyük Bizans İmparatorluğu kurulacak". 
(Zaman, Ekim 1991). 

"PKK Hıristiyan işbirliği..." 
(Zaman, 25 şubat 1992). 

"Maddi vaatlerle diyalog kurdukları çocukların beyinlerini yıkamaya çalışıyorlar". 
"İşte misyonerlerin merkezi". 
(Zaman, 24 Temmuz 1992). 

"Kiliseden sinsi tuzak; islami değerlere saygılı görünerek Müslümanlara Hıristiyanlığı anlatacaklar..." 
(Zaman, 9 Haziran 1993). 

"Patriğin cihan rüyası: Gazetemizin sempozyumu izlemesine yasak getiren Fener Rum Ortodoks Patriği Bartholomeos; "Rum Fener Patrikhanesi ekümeniktir dedi" 
(Zaman, 25 Eylül 1995). 

"üift başlı kartal bulunan Bizans bayrakları ile süslenen Patmos Adası'ndaki kutlamalarda, Patrik Bartholomeos, Sırp Ortodoksları temsilcisi Eirineos'a plaket verdi". 
(Zaman, 27 Eylül 1995). 

"Patrikhane Lozan'ı zorluyor. Bartholomeos ve beraberindeki 13 patrik Türnepa Yön. Kur. Başkanı Rahmi Koç"un verdiği yemeğe katıldı".
(Zaman, 22 Eylül 1995). 

*SONRASI*

"Vatikan'dan sıcak mesaj... 
(Zaman/17 Nisan 1996). 

"Patrik Bartholomoes ve F. Gülen Hocaefendi toplumsal barışın önemini vurgulayan konuşmalar yaptılar". 
(Zaman, Ekim 1996). 

"Medeniyetler arası diyalog için ilk adım; Fener Rum Patriği Bartholomoes konuşmasının ardından, F. Gülen'e bir hediye takdim etti". 
(Zaman, 2 Ekim 1996). 

"Vatikan'da uzlaşma zirvesi". 
(Zaman, 9 şubat 1998). 

"F. Gülen Hocaefendi, İslam ve Hıristiyan dünyasını temsilen "Dinlerarası Diyalog" çerçevesinde Papa 2. Jean Paul ile yarım saat görüştü". Bartholomoes: "Bol ürün bekliyoruz". 
(Zaman, 10 şubat 1998). 

"Yunanistan'dan gelen 45 delegenin iştirak ettiği toplantıya Fener Rum Ortodoks Patriği Bartholomoes de katıldı.
Patrikten hoşgörü mesajı". 
(Zaman, 19 şubat 1998). 

"Ehl~i Kitap iftarda. İftara Rum Ortodoks Patriği Bartholomoes'un yanı sıra, Ermeni Ortodoks Patriği Mutafyan, İstanbul Musevi Hahambaşısı David Aseo... katıldı." 
(Zaman, 24 Aralık 1998). 

"F. Gülen'in başlattığı diyalog çalışmaları sürüyor. Gülen önceki gün İstanbul'da Yahudi ürgütleri Başkanları Konferans Heyetini kabul etti". 
(Zaman 10 Mart 1998). 

"F. Gülen ile Papa görüşmesi önemli bir olaydır". 
(Zaman, 12 Nisan 1998). 

"Zaman'a özel açıklamalarda bulunan Protestan Kiliseleri Birliği İslam Dünyası ile İlişkiler Başkanı..." 
(Zaman, 30 Kasım 1998). 

"Harran'da Semavi Dinleri bir araya getirecek İlahiyat Okulu açılmasının, hoşgörü ve uzlaşmaya katkı sağlayacağı vurgulandı". 
(Zaman, 15 şubat 1998). 

1ğ ğABDğde Yahudi mafyası: ADLğ diye başlık atıp ğADL (AntiğDefamation League) adeta, Amerikan mafyasının halkla ilişkiler bürosu gibidirğ 
Kurdukları ğDenizaşırı Yatırımcılar Servisiğ adlı şirketle milletlerarası silah ve uyuşturucu kaçakçılığı, kirli parayı aklama gibi işleri yürütmektedirğ ADL, tam mesai ile çalışan gizli istihbarat memurlarının bir kısmını Amerikan Hükümeti Adalet Bakanlığığna bağlı üzel Soruşturmalar Ofisiğnde (OSI), bir kısmını da İsrail otoriteleriyle Tel Avivğde çalıştırmaktadırğ İsrail Devleti kurulduğundan beri ADL, İsrail Gizli Servisi MOSSAD ile hususi ilişkilerini daima sürdürmüş, İsrail mafyasıyla da yakın bağlantılar kurmuşturğğ (Zaman gazetesi, 20 Kasım 1992, Yunus Altınöz)

***

ğ3 gündür Türkiyeğde bulunan Yahudi Liderler Heyeti, Başbakan Yılmaz, Orgeneral üevik Bir, TBMM Başkanı üetin ve Dışişleri Bakanı Cemğden sonra Fethullah Gülen ile görüştüğ 55 Yahudi örgütünü temsilen Türkiyeğde bulunan 59 kişilik (AYüBK) Amerikan Yahudi ürgütleri Başkanları Konferansı Heyeti, Fethullah Gülenğin Türkiyeğdeki ve yurtdışındaki çabalarını önümüzdeki yüzyılın ğbarışğ asrı olması açısından önemsediklerini ve sözkonusu projeye büyük ilgi duyduklarını belirttilerğ Görüşmede; Gülenğin, ABDğnin en etkili Yahudi Lobisi olan ğADLğnin (AntiğDefamation League) teklifiğyle hazırladığı ğhoşgörü ve diyalogla ilgili kitapğ da gündeme geldi. Gülen, İngilizce olarak hazırlanan kitap üzerindeki çalışmalarının tamamlanmak üzere olduğunu, bittiğinde insanların hizmetine sunacağını söyledi. Kitap, ADL tarafından basılarak dünyanın dört bir yanında dağıtılacakğğ (Zaman gazetesi, 10 Mart 1998, Selçuk Gültaşlı).

2ğ ğPapa VI. Paul tarafından başlatılan ve devam etmekte olan Dinlerarası Diyalog için Papalık Konseyi (PCID) misyonunun bir parçası olmak üzere burada bulunuyoruz. Bu misyonun tahakkuk edişini görmeyi arzu ediyoruzğ Rabbin aciz kulu Fethullah Gülenğ 9 şubat 1998ğ (Zaman gazetesi,10 şubat 1998).

3ğ ğBu bir devrimğ Hz. İbrahim Sempozyumu ilginç bir evliliğe de vesile oldu. Diyalogdan düğüne. Sosyoloji profesörü Hıristiyan Lester Kurtz ile gazeteci Müslüman Meryem Kurtzğun nikahları, Urfağda İbrahim Camiiğnde müftü, haham ve papazın huzurunda kıyıldı. Hem Hıristiyan hem Müslümanğ aynen çifte vatandaşlıkta olduğu gibi çifte dinliğğ (Zaman gazetesi, 14 Nisan 2000).

4ğ ğEhlği kitapla amentüde ittifakımız varğ Garip olan şudur ki ittifak ettiğimiz amentüyü öne geçirmiyor da ihtilaf ettiğimiz teferruatı ileri sürüp mutlak küfre karşı dayanışmamıza engel olarak görüyoruz. Halbuki temelde ittifak varken teferruattaki ihtilaflara takılıp kalmak makul değildirğğ (Zaman gazetesi, Ahmet şahin, 17 Nisan 2000).

5ğ ğHerkes kelimeği tevhidği esas alarak çevresine bakışını yeniden gözden geçirmeli ve ıslah etmelidir. Hatta kelimeği tevhidin ikinci bölümünü, yani ğMuhammed Allahğın Rasulüdürğ kısmını söylemeksizin sadece ilk kısmını ikrar eden kimselere rahmet ve merhamet bakışıyla bakmalıdırğ (Bkz. Küresel Barışa Doğru, s. 131).

6ğ ğYahudi ve Hıristiyanları kınayan ve azarlayan ayetler, ya Hazretği Muhammed (A.S.V.) döneminde yaşayan ya da kendi peygamberleri döneminde yaşayan bazı Yahudi ve Hristiyanlar hakkındadırğ (Bkz. Küresel Barışa Doğru, s. 45) 

7ğ ğİslam bilginleri Hıristiyanların, Yahudilerin, Zerdüştilerin, hatta Budist gibi herhangi bir şekilde bir tanrıya inananların cennete gireceklerini kabul ederlerğ. (Hürriyet gazetesi, -F.Gülen ile ilgili raportajdan- 17 Nisan 2004). diyalog çalışmalarınızın ve STVğdeki Pazar Sohbetiğnin demirbaşı Prof. Bekir Karlığa

8ğ ğTercan Ali Baştürk gibi arkadaşlarınızın yönetiminde öğrenciler, 21 Nisan 2000 Cuma sabahı yurtdışındaki okullardan İstanbulğa getiriliyor; Patrik Bartholomeos, Papaz Marotvich, Zamanğdan Abdullah Aymaz ve Gazeteciler ve Yazarlar Vakfığndan Harun Tokak ziyaret ettiriliyor, sonunda da Hıristiyan, Yahudi ve Müslüman öğrenciler ğbelli zamanlarda birlikte ortak ibadet etme kararığ alınıyorğ (üağlayan dergisi, Nisan 2000, Tabuları Yıkan Seyahat, Tercan Ali Baştürk).

9ğ ğTürkiyeğde Hıristiyan misyonerlerin başlattığı çalışmalar sonucunda dağıtılan İncil sayısının miktarı milyonlara, açılan Kilise Evlerin sayısı 25 bine ulaştığ (Zaman gazetesi, Serkan Talan, 2 Mart 2005), aynı gazete köşelerinde ; ğYalan; yok canım nerede o kadar kilise evğğ 

10ğ 2001ğden bu taraf artık ğEski Nurcu papazğın öyküsüğ, ğNurcu papazğ ve ğAteistti, Nurcu oldu şimdi Başpapazğ (Bkz. Star, Milliyet gazeteleri 15 Aralık 2001; Tempo dergisi 28 Mart 2005) ğTürk Dünyası Ankara Presbiteryen Kilisesi Başpastörü Yavuz Kapusuzğun hikayesi ise artık son yıllarda dindar Müslümanların bile Hıristiyanlık dinini seçebildiğini ortaya koyuyor. Gençlik yıllarında ateist olan Yavuz Kapusuz, üniversiteye başlamasıyla birlikte Fethullah Gülen Cemaatiğyle tanıştığ Başpapaz Kapusuz, ğOnların yurdunda kalmak istediğimde ğBuyurun, kapımız herkese açıkğ dediler ve aldılar. Halen de değer veriyorum o cemaatin üyelerine. AKP Grup Başkanvekili Salih Kapusuzğun akrabası olan Yavuz Kapusuz, ğüyle bir insanın akrabası olmak gurur verici, ama kendisi ne düşünür onu bilmiyorumğ (Tempo dergisi, 28 Mart 2005)

----------


## anau

http://www.dailymotion.com/ciafgulen#video=xfeouk

----------


## anau



----------


## anau



----------

